# Come Check out Rally at X Games 12 Aug. 3-6 in Los Angeles



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Everyone…just a reminder about X Games 12 and first ever Rally Race August 3rd-6th in Los Angeles. Racers competing include Colin Macrae, Rhys Millen, Travis Pastrana, Ken Block and Tanner Foust! You’ll be able to check out their cars in the pits and be part of a monumental event! There’s some really good bands playing too! 

Check out this link for more info… 
http://sdm3.rm04.net/servlet/MailView?ms=NTcyMjEzS0&r=Mzg1OTI4MzM4MgS2&j


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This event was probably the most spectacular US rally event on TV in years. I hope this is the start of some new passion for performance rallying in the US.


----------

